
MEGA BREACH: 58M Accounts Leaked from Modern Business Solutions - cwn
https://www.riskbasedsecurity.com/2016/10/modern-business-solutions-stumbles-over-a-modern-business-problem-58m-records-dumped-from-an-unsecured-database/
======
nmgsd
Let's hope they at least hashed their passwords correctly.

